# Another "is there interest?" question



## JBroida (Nov 3, 2013)

So... after the recent diamond stone set thread, i started thinking about this one. I have this stone that i use all of the time, and i have a few backups in stock because i had to order a few to get what i wanted. The reason i havent brought this up before is the cost (along with a few other things).

Anyways, let me tell you a bit about the stone:
-It is an 800 grit stone, but it cuts crazy fast (i use it after 150 grit or often times in place of a 400 grit stone)
-It needs to be soaked, but soaks quickly
-it will need water to be splashed on during use
-it wears very slowly, but does wear... mine is 3 years old and i've used it every day for the bulk of my sharpening work (and after my wheel) and its still got life in it
-it needs to be mounted to something (metal, aluminum, quartz countertop, etc.)... its only 3mm thick
-it will eat your diamond flattening stones alive... its important to use the stone surface as evenly as you can
-it works well on all steels, but on soft stainless cladding, it can be a bit too aggressive, so be careful (i.e. ginsanko single bevel knives, thinning soft stainless clad knives like blazen)
-it does not load
-it has amazing tactile feedback and grip
-these are NOT stones for beginners

I've got 4 of these kicking around... they are $400 each. Shoot me an e-mail if you are interested.

here are some pictures of one that i mounted today (and used briefly). This is mounted on the back of another stone i wore through... i cleaned up the base and use it to mount on).


----------



## gic (Nov 3, 2013)

OK you have gotten me curious what the &*^% is it made of, diamond itself, boron carbide?? I am trying to imagine a material so hard it will eat diamonds!


----------



## JBroida (Nov 3, 2013)

It's diamond, but due to the way it's constructed and the binding agent used, it eats through electrically plated diamond plates


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 3, 2013)

JBroida said:


> It's diamond, but due to the way it's constructed and the binding agent used, it eats through electrically plated diamond plates



That sounds like one of Superman's arch-nemeses...


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 11, 2013)

How does it cut compared to the Gesshin 400? What does the finish look like? I like how fast all of the diamond plates that I've used have cut, but the finish is really ugly (very bright, sharp scratches). This would be really interesting if it left more of a stone-like finish but cut diamond-plate fast. 
Any pics of the finish?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 11, 2013)

i'm trying to make a video of this in use soon


----------



## pitonboy (Nov 11, 2013)

Ill put in for one


----------

